# Best way to wash a dog leash?



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

When I had to rehome Lunetta, I bought her a brand new leash and collar set for her new owner and kept her original one for Sydney because it's lime green and reflective and I liked it too much! Only problem, is it smells like urine really bad. I read that you can put the leash in a pillow case and machine wash it that way, but I want to get some advice before I do that. I'd prefer not to break my washer, or ruin the leash! 



I'd like to get the smell of urine out and maybe get it back it's original bright color?


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I put them in a lingerie bag. Might not stay bright--usually they look a little faded after washing. Depends on the material.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

Willowy said:


> I put them in a lingerie bag. Might not stay bright--usually they look a little faded after washing. Depends on the material.


Hmm I don't have a lingerie bag... Would a pillow case work the same way?


----------



## pawsaddict (Apr 17, 2013)

I just hand-wash mine. I let them soak in the soapy water, rinse, squeeze the water out, and let hang to dry after wrapping in a towel for a bit (gets out that extra bit of moisture).


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Hand wash in a bucket or sink full of water, add a squirt of dish soap and a cup of white vinegar.

Make sure to dry the buckles well to prevent rusting. Wrap the leash in a towel, squeeze dry, then hang to dry. A hair dryer for a minute or two on the metal parts gets the crevices dry quickly.

FYI though, the reflective coating starts to wear off relatively quickly and flakes all over your hands. Washing it might speed the wear and tear up but just try not to rub the reflective side much.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

I hand wash mine in the sink. I use dawn blue dish soap (or dog shampoo) and Nature's Miracle Stain & Odor Remover. Works wonders.  I will wash well, then use a towel to squeeze all the water out. Then use a hair dryer (or if you have a dog dryer) to dry a little bit. Make sure to get the buckles really dry to prevent rust. Then I will lay it out flat on a table for it to air dry the rest of the way.


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

If it smells like urine I first soak it in the stuff you buy for pee accidents on carpet ( I want to take away the urine components )... then wash as above...
Like Damons mom, but I soak it first....


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

We use lingerie bags too, you can probably pick them up at Walmart or the dollar store for cheap. I worry that a pillow case wouldn't allow the soap to get to the leash well.


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

Hmm... I've just tossed my straight in with a load of laundry myself, no special steps added. Move it to the drier too but only for about 10-15 minutes, let it air dry the rest of the way. Of course my leash is just plain black and wouldn't bother me to need to replace it if needed. Had it for just over three years now and washed it 3-4 times, still in good shape.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

I hand wash leashes and collars... just toss them in the tub with some detergent and voila... comes out clean and fresh smelling.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your input! I'll try soaking it in some Nature's Miracle (Never thought of that, hah!) and using some Dawn and see how it works. I'd rather the reflective tape not get rubbed off more than it is already is (I love this leash) but if I have to buy a new one, it's not a big deal... chances of it being covered in urine again is slim to none now that there isn't a puppy in the house.


----------



## Analytical Ada (Apr 23, 2013)

Oddly enough, shaving cream does wonders for removing urine/fecal odors. After getting doggy poo on my hands once (long story), shaving cream was the only thing that would get rid of the smell. Got the tip from a nurse. :-/


----------



## AmandaN (Apr 15, 2013)

If it's not too dirty I just wash they nylon, rope or cotton ones in the sink with some warm water and soap. If it's super dirty I just throw it in the wash.


----------



## millsvfanny (May 15, 2013)

Maybe a metal leash can be a good choice for it not to be smelly.


----------

